# Experience with Japanese Akitas anyone?



## ash123 (May 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Been planning on getting a dog for ages, saved up £800 so far, anyway... Thinking about getting a Japanese Akita i've read they need quite abit of training and im up for that, trained 2 german shepards so got a little bit of experience, Im wanting a guard dog aswell as a family pet so would they be suitable? 
Are they okay with new people such as family members coming in the house or will they attack if stroked etc? 
Overall are they good dogs? 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Very hard question to answer, some breeders believe they should be very very guarding, others believe they should be pets and although able to protect when forced to should use every other tactic possible before ever using force against a human

I believe that this article may give you a good overview...as rescue sites often do in my experience, they above all other sources of breed expertise have nothing to gain by only giving a rosy view or spin-doctoring the truth. I have not read it all of course, it is very long.

Akita Behaviour & Temperament - The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Personally I'd also decide if it's an American Akita or a proper Japanese Akita you want? Most in this country (think black mask and bear like features) are of the American type. I much prefer the Japanese type and I'd say they generally speaking have better temperaments. Obv that's a vast stereotype but that's imo and from who I know keep them.

They are gorgeous dog's and like any big dog need a firm hand and need to know the boundaries etc.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Here is a good vid showing the differences 

YouTube - ‪American And Japanese Akita's Two Types Of Akita's‬‏


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

TBH The questions you have asked have made me think your not ready for that type or dog, possibly even a dog.

What do you want a guard dog for?
And why would any dog attack someone coming into the house unless trained to do so, or has behavioural issues?
And as for if there good dogs??

You get a dog because you want a longterm, permenant family memeber who you will love and look after.
If I were still in rescue and you had asked me those questions you wouldnt be getting a dog from me.
Sorry if that sounds blunt, but there are too many unwanted status dogs dying in pounds and in rescues already. Without people still continuing to chose the wrong breeds for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

ash123 said:


> Im wanting a guard dog aswell as a family pet so would they be suitable?
> Are they okay with new people such as family members coming in the house or will they attack if stroked etc?


If you train a dog to guard (rewarding barking at people coming too close to the house for example) then you also have to accept that you won't be having guests over, walking could become tricky too.
Most dogs will react in some way to a new person in the house and as far as burglary, a big dog, or tbh any dog, in the house is more than enough of an incentive to not bother!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Akita's are gorgeous, I prefer the americans.
Can't really comment on their behaviour, however I've _heard_ they're a breed not for the faint hearted and need a strong and firm leader, and good socialisation from the outset. 
I think most dogs are guard-ish, they bark when someone knocks and would most likely bark if someone unknown enters the house. I introduce my dog to people I want her to get on with, that way she won't bother them.
Yet most people just hearing you have a big dog are put off, my friend has swore she'll never come round as we have a German shepherd, bonus really cos i never did like her much :lol2:


----------



## BigRoj (Oct 26, 2010)

ash123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been planning on getting a dog for ages, saved up £800 so far, anyway... Thinking about getting a Japanese Akita i've read they need quite abit of training and im up for that, trained 2 german shepards so got a little bit of experience, Im wanting a guard dog aswell as a family pet so would they be suitable?
> Are they okay with new people such as family members coming in the house or will they attack if stroked etc?
> Overall are they good dogs?
> Thanks for reading


I have owned both Japanese and american akita's

Both were calm as you like with visitors and both my kids. However if left in the garden both would go for anything else that dared enter "their" garden Birds rabbits hedgehogs cats . All gone in seconds flat.Never people 

They are very strong willed and not to be taken on unless you are prepaired to put in a lot of work .

Should NEVER be let off the lead when out walking .When out other dogs can be a problem unless you have really worked on their socialisation

Barking is not an issue as i only ever heard mine bark once in all the years i owned them , and that was at the ex wife(so not a bad thing)
For pure size tha american Akita is a tad intimidating the japanise smaller but with very much the same temperament.

I would have them again without a doubt. But they are hard work ....


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

marthaMoo said:


> TBH The questions you have asked have made me think your not ready for that type or dog, possibly even a dog.
> 
> What do you want a guard dog for?
> And why would any dog attack someone coming into the house unless trained to do so, or has behavioural issues?
> ...


Absolute rubbish. Get off your high horse.

From the opening post, the person asking seems to be aware that guarding instincts can be a problem to manage (hence the bite if stroked thing) and has previously owned two large dogs with guarding instinct. 

If you're one of those people who thinks that dogs with a guarding heritage don't naturally have the instinct, you're quite simply just wrong. Get yourself involved with some rescues or poundies and you'll learn that pretty quick if you try and go in a run offering hugs and kisses...

Have to say, I've met lots of difficult / dog aggressive akitas (although they were all american akita type) out on walks with struggling, frazzled owners who've previously had lots of dogs before & done research - there's a difference between coping with something in theory and in practice. Having said that, I've met a couple of big bears who were extremely quiet good house dogs and quietly protective - exactly what you want if you've got to walk your dog at odd hours because of shift work etc.

Had a brief look at the link from JAWT - seems absolutely brilliant to be honest. If you go & meet the breeder's dogs and see if that's what you're looking for then you'll have a good idea as to what to expect. Might be an idea to go & see a rescue akita with problems so you have an idea of what things might be an issue. Also, there's a thread on here recently about a member who had to make the decision to PTS after his dog (not an akita, see "Goodbye Novak" I think it's called) bit a visiting family member - definitely worth a read as it's a bit of a reality check.

Have you thought about a rhodesian ridgeback or a belgian shepherd?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Should also mention that you need to read up on the legal situation. Unfortunately in this country if an intruder comes into your garden and is bitten badly by the dog you can be to blame.
A basic overview here - Legal Minefield


----------



## pinkstimpy (Mar 7, 2011)

I have owned a Japanesse Akita and agree with BigRoj. They should Never be let of the lead and they do get very protective of there teritory. One thing you should consider is if you have children, Yes they will be great with them but have the kids friends over then the teritory bit might come into play. Mine was brilliant with my kids but i couldnt have their friends over as she would growl etc thinking she was protecting them when really they were just playing. I wouldnt really say there a young family pet. Probably best if you have teenagers. They are fantastic animals but need alot of consideration before you take one on.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

annabel said:


> Absolute rubbish. Get off your high horse.
> 
> From the opening post, the person asking seems to be aware that guarding instincts can be a problem to manage (hence the bite if stroked thing) and has previously owned two large dogs with guarding instinct.
> 
> ...


Sorry? Did you read anything I said or just skimmed it and took it the way you wanted to?

Just stating the questions asked seem very silly for someone interested in the breed in question (hence no homework done). I never said anything about the breed or guarding. 
I merly pointed out no dog should be bought (or sold) as a status dog and used for gaurding.

Oh and btw if you actually read my post you will see me mention I have worked in rescue moving pound dogs. And use to work with most of the decent rescues in this counrty. So I know all about it.

I get bored of some people on here and there attitude towards dogs, they along with allot of others are the reason so many end up in pounds and rescues.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

marthaMoo said:


> Sorry? Did you read anything I said or just skimmed it and took it the way you wanted to?
> 
> Just stating the questions asked seem very silly for someone interested in the breed in question (hence no homework done). I never said anything about the breed or guarding.
> I merly pointed out no dog should be bought (or sold) as a status dog and used for gaurding.
> ...


Sorry, I've got the monday rage but I still stand by my answer.

I did read your post properly and have read it again since then and I just get incredibly frustrated because a) I care about the dogs but b) I also care about the owners. 

This thread shows that the owner is thinking about what they're going to do and I feel your answer was unfair and judgemental.


----------



## ash123 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys! 
'Kare' Thank you for the link, i found it rather interesting to read, so detailed compared to other wesbsites ive seen!
'KellyStewart' I was thinking towards the American Akita although the Shiba Inu has crossed my mind too and again thanks for the link was good to see the difference visually rather than reading it off websites  
'Marthamoo' 
how can you even say that? you do not know me nor know about my training methods? yes i have perfectly trained two german shepard which were great loyal dogs, but it's your opinion and i will anwser your questions
The dog will be there to guard the house due to attempted break in etc numourous times, yes it will be a guard dog but also a family member don't think i just want it for one purpose, i will train it to be friendly, but wary with people coming into the house i just wanted to clarify with peoples personal experiences...
I don't see what is wrong with asking if there good dogs? it's just a meer question to which if people think they a suitable for a family.. just to add i think jumping to a conclusion straight away is abit harsh, you could've atleast asked in a more friendly manner like everyone else
Yes i want the dog for long term, and if i get one its WILL be with me for long term, Thanks for your imput 
'Devi' yes i see what you're saying
'cloggers' there so cute! yes about the big dog thing yeah i've noticed people are intimidated by then however i never had any problems with Xena and Tara
'BigRoj' Thanks mate appreciate that, to know they are good around kids is a plus, Im willing to put the time in as i see it as quite rewarding, the joy of having a loyal companion is worth anything in my opinion 
'annabel' thanks, its nice to know some people don't just jump to conclusions
'pinkstimpy' the kids are over 14 so there quite big, if friends come over there mostly upstairs with em, the dog will have the ground level area to relax and chill in, will not be aloud upstairs 
Again, thanks for the replies everyone :no1:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

Having worked with German Shepherds and akitas I honestly don't think you can compare the two breeds at all, Akitas are a hell of a lot harder to train than German shepherds and I would even say they have been the hardest of any dog I have come across with regards to training, they are extremely strong, and having seen one fly into a range personally not a dog i would recommend unless you have spent a fair amount of time with the breed. 

I would advise getting in contact with a few breed rescues and also breeders and ask if you can spend sometime around the breed. 
This really is a breed that I cannot emphasize enough how much research and experience needs to be done BEFORE even entertaining owning one. 

All the above said they are a lovely breed IF trained correctly and raised in the correct environment.


----------



## ash123 (May 1, 2011)

Tds79 said:


> Having worked with German Shepherds and akitas I honestly don't think you can compare the two breeds at all, Akitas are a hell of a lot harder to train than German shepherds and I would even say they have been the hardest of any dog I have come across with regards to training, they are extremely strong, and having seen one fly into a range personally not a dog i would recommend unless you have spent a fair amount of time with the breed.
> 
> I would advise getting in contact with a few breed rescues and also breeders and ask if you can spend sometime around the breed.
> This really is a breed that I cannot emphasize enough how much research and experience needs to be done BEFORE even entertaining owning one.
> ...


I wasn't comparing the two, just saying that i've had some experience with big dogs. Im not planning on getting one for a while anyway, rather do the research, I might not even end up getting one if i think i cannot physically and mentally handle the dog, i think it would be appropriate to have some hands on experience with the dog by what people are saying, from there i will be able to see if it's the dog for me, thanks for your imput though pal


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

the akita trend is scaring me at the moment (not calling you a chav) but they seem to be the new staffie.very popular with chavs and stupid people alike.much bigger and much more dangerous than a staffie.first off they are very difficult stubborn dogs need LOTS of socialising and i mean LOTS.

pm cathspythons on here she has a few and shows them so im sure she will give you lots of advice. like others have said cant really compare them to a shepherd.im sure if you speak to lots of different people who own them and know the breed it will make your mind up.good luck with the dog hunt


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

rach666 said:


> the akita trend is scaring me at the moment (not calling you a chav) but they seem to be the new staffie.very popular with chavs and stupid people alike.much bigger and much more dangerous than a staffie.first off they are very difficult stubborn dogs need LOTS of socialising and i mean LOTS.
> 
> pm cathspythons on here she has a few and shows them so im sure she will give you lots of advice. like others have said cant really compare them to a shepherd.im sure if you speak to lots of different people who own them and know the breed it will make your mind up.good luck with the dog hunt


Where I used to live they was becoming the new status dog, Really scary when you think how strong they are. Also very sad for the breed.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Tds79 said:


> Where I used to live they was becoming the new status dog, Really scary when you think how strong they are. Also very sad for the breed.


its like that here! its really bad.not a dog for me and i like my big breeds: victory:


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

rach666 said:


> its like that here! its really bad.not a dog for me and i like my big breeds: victory:


Yeah have to admit as much as I love my big breeds its not a breed I would own personally.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

annabel said:


> Sorry, I've got the monday rage but I still stand by my answer.
> 
> I did read your post properly and have read it again since then and I just get incredibly frustrated because a) I care about the dogs but b) I also care about the owners.
> 
> This thread shows that the owner is thinking about what they're going to do and I feel your answer was unfair and judgemental.


Difference is I spent years helping to sort out the dogs no one wanted anymore. And had to deal with allot of people, wanting and wanting rid of dogs, so I have heard every story and every reason. And no, not everyone should get what they want. Because thats what has caused the huge amount of unwanted and dead dogs in this country.




ash123 said:


> I wasn't comparing the two, just saying that i've had some experience with big dogs. Im not planning on getting one for a while anyway, rather do the research, I might not even end up getting one if i think i cannot physically and mentally handle the dog, i think it would be appropriate to have some hands on experience with the dog by what people are saying, from there i will be able to see if it's the dog for me, thanks for your imput though pal


How old are you?

Forgive me if I am wrong, but you really are very similar to someone else who posts on here. Odd hours of day, who also had experience with training two GSD's that also asked about different breeds of dogs but wasnt actually old enough to own one.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Akitas are stunning to look at but not a breed I would have. They all seem very stand offish to people they dont know and like bears they have very little facial expression.
Having owned large guarding breeds (I have a rottie and a GSD at present) I find you dont need to train them to guard its instinctive so is important that this trait is chanelled properly to avoid aggression problems.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I find it hard to see pass my own opinion on this. From my point of view there is one breed which does everything you could ever want from reading your first post, it is ideal for being perfectly capable of walking the fine line of protective verses kind and loving and listening to what you want from it....it is the German Shepherd, why would you want to even look at another breed? :flrt:


----------



## pinkstimpy (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds like your really looking into this which i think is brill. the teenager bit is good because from personal experiance younger children tend to be guarded by them closley which doesnt go down well when they want to rough and tumble with a friend. They can make wonderfull additions to a family when the hard work gets put in and it sounds like your more than prepared for that. After owning an Akita when she died i opted for the easier option and got a Northern Inuit :blush:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i love the breed, they just need to be treated with respect, just like most working breeds, especially breeds with guarding history.

i've been tempted to get an akita when my rotty eventually passes on but i dunno if i could be without one now


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Kare said:


> I find it hard to see pass my own opinion on this. From my point of view there is one breed which does everything you could ever want from reading your first post, it is ideal for being perfectly capable of walking the fine line of protective verses kind and loving and listening to what you want from it....it is the German Shepherd, why would you want to even look at another breed? :flrt:


this is the best comment :flrt:

OP, you want a guarding breed, but you have two GSDs?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

cloggers said:


> this is the best comment :flrt:
> 
> OP, you want a guarding breed, but you have two GSDs?


Op said 'helped to train', I assume that means a family members dog or something?


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Devi said:


> Op said 'helped to train', I assume that means a family members dog or something?


ahh right : victory:


----------



## reptileexpress (Feb 22, 2008)

Akitas!! Welcome to my world lol. I have 2!

Well Akita's can either be the most loving fuss balls you ever met OR they can be monsters if brought up incorrectly/

They are by far the best breed of dog i have ever owned. They are highly intelligent and very quick to learn. It is correct though that they need firm owners. They like to think they are above you so its important that they understand from the word go that you are the pack leader. This can be done very easily. All it takes is for you to be firm and consistent in the training and give them boundaries. NEVER hit an Akita.

Make sure you walk through doors first
Do not allow them on the sofa
Do not allow them upstairs
Always eat before them, even if its just mimicking feeding from their bowl.

The above rules can be relaxed after around 6 mths when the dog knows its place.

Akitas have a natural guarding instinct. They will bark if anyone approaches your property. The guarding instinct is not something to be encouraged.

Both my dogs are fantastic with other dogs, children and people. They have been well socialised though with a range of people and animals. The problem i have is they HAVE to say hello to anyone and anything on walks.

My latest boy is a rescue and is a long haired. He is the most adorable ball of fluff you could ever imagine

Akitas have a high prey drive so NEVER let them off lead. You can train them to have a good recall but believe me if they see a rabbit, cat. bird they WILL ignore you and chase it.

Take a look at this site if you really want to know what Akita's are like. Loads of pics stories and personal accounts from GOOD owners. Also great advice site :2thumb:
The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust Forum

Heres a couple of pics 
Leo. Long Haired American









Ooka! Japanese Mum/ Longhaired American Dad. So a Tweenie :lol2:









Oh yes. Are you aware that they blow their coats twice a year and get rid of their undercoat. I get this amount of fur on a daily basis for a 3 wk period :gasp:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

my neighbours have what i think is an american akita (as opposed to a japanese akita). lovely dog, really freindly but by god he's strong. he dosent like any dog a similar size to him, he's pulled a wooden fence to pieces before now trying to get at another dog. they have a baby and hes wonderfull with him. he's really chilled out most of the time, but one of his owners works for forestry (think thats it, its something to do with trees anyway) and he takes him to work with him which prob helps matters :lol2:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I agree with the concerns of most people here but think reptileexpress is spot on. I have an 18 month American akita who can be a handful at times but is the most lovable dog I've ever owned. The key to a good akita is training and socialization. I used a trainer at Lincoln university who encouraged the whole family to attend class. This allowed Mia to socialise not only with other dogs but with people of all ages, sexes, races etc. She is brilliant with my 2 year old and 7 month old, in fact I often hear my 2 year old shout 'mia, mooove' in his garbled language, filled by Mia, who is huge compared to him, getting up and shifting out the way.

She is also brilliant with my 2 cats who were here first and the 2 kittens born into the family. She's brilliant around my 20 year old dog who is on his last legs, and plays well with my sister in laws jrt.

She's friendly to all strangers, though I wouldn't want to be a burglar.

The only issue I have is her pulling on the lead to sniff ahead, but that is my fault entirely and I'm working on that with the help of a halti.

For anyone wanting an akita, I would say do your research, invest in good training, and love them, they are brilliant animals.

BTW, I love Leo, he's gorgeous. Mia has a longhaired brother who Is so soft and huggable, lol. Must be a nightmare come blowing season!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

First of all the dog is only as good as the breeder, breeding for a sound temperament is a good thing and you should ONLY go to a breeder who does so. (This is why its believed that alot of show breeders are good to go to because a sound temperaments needed in the ring) anyway, once you have a good breeder its down to you how you raise it on how it turns out. 

They are fantastic dogs but in the same breath I have met many that are not so, but thats down to their owners. Contact the breed club and get them to give you a guide to the breeds temperament that way you know what to look for. Naturally some dogs will be skittish, bark more than others ect but as long as you do it right and are aware of the level of training such a breed will need you should have no problems.

Akita's are a breed I truly love.


----------



## reptileexpress (Feb 22, 2008)

Everyone Loves Leo :lol2:
Well i have to say that Im very lucky (or very unlucky) that both our 2 are blowing their coats at the same time. Ooka the short hair is ALOT worse than Leo believe it or not. The only saving grace is that the other 10 months of the year, they don't drop a single hair :2thumb:

I had another Akita too. Lost her last year at 10 yrs old :sad::sad::sad: She liked her own space and would growl if you got too much in her face. We just made sure anyone visiting knew this and let her come to you. If you respected her she would often come over and sit on your feet and wash your face :lol2: She could also be funny with other dogs. Miko didn't have a massive amount of socialisation though when she was young. This is the main reason we went OTT with the socialisation on our current two.

They are easy to live with though. Very calm in the house compared to other dogs. Thats not to say they dont have their mad half hours.

Im a rep for a couple of Akita Rescues. Have loads of experience/ My Akita's are my life and im not joking. I will hold my hands up though and say some of the things i know now i learnt the hard way.

Seriously anyone with the slightest interest in Akitas, JAWT is ace.:no1: You do get monster Akita's from time to time but even they can be turned around with a bit of JAWT knowledge and correct handling : victory:


----------



## ash123 (May 1, 2011)

reptileexpress said:


> Akitas!! Welcome to my world lol. I have 2!
> 
> Well Akita's can either be the most loving fuss balls you ever met OR they can be monsters if brought up incorrectly/
> 
> ...


Leo looks so cheeky! thanks for the info and yes im aware they shed there coat, isn't it only twice a year? before summer and after? im still in two minds weather to get one, They look like beautiful dogs, but i don't know if i'd be able to cope with it due to lack of experience with the breed.. might just stick to the german shepards


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

ash123 said:


> ]Leo looks so cheeky! thanks for the info and yes im aware they shed there coat, isn't it only twice a year? before summer and after? im still in two minds weather to get one, They look like beautiful dogs, but i don't know if i'd be able to cope with it due to lack of experience with the breed.. might just stick to the german shepards


Great attitude to have :2thumb: Why not see if you could meet some then make up your mind? There are lots of other breeds that have natural instincts to guard, too, and are more trainable. 

Any other breeds that appeal to you? People will generally try and steer you away from certain breeds like american bulldogs, huskies, chow chows and a couple of others which need owners who REALLY know what they're letting themselves in for! It's about getting something that's right for the owners and the dog.

Then there are some breeds which you wouldn't neccessarily think of that make brilliant guard dog family pets - I know of a very fierce pair of dalmations and a couple of black labs, a young standard poodle who's learning his guarding job from an old dobermann and a rough collie who I wouldn't want to mess with though she's your best friend when she decides you're not going to pose a threat. 

I still think you could think about rhodesian ridgebacks - they've got that quiet, aloof thing that akitas have and think for themselves, just generally really brilliant dogs. Belgian sheps might not be your thing, they remind me of german sheps crossed with collies sort of. What about a beauceron? I've only met one who had an older owner and his dog was LOVELY so you'd need to ask around about them - there aren't a lot about. All of these would still require a lot of socialising and training, but it's you who has to look after the dog for the next ten years so it really is worth at the start!


----------



## reptFAN (May 25, 2011)

Lots of intresting stuff here.I'm a very proud owner of an american type akita. a very beatiful girl of 3yrs. We did have a few problems although short lived when she came into puberty. Since that time passed she has been a joy to own.she welcomed my son into our house with very little fuss at all. the biggest issue we had was stopping her licking his feet while he was sleeping.:lol2:. My son is now on the move and it hasnt bothered her at all even the odd tail tug has gone un noticed if she has had enough she simply get up n lies down else where. She is also brilliant with anybody else we bring in to the house regardless of age. Apart from the post man i'm pretty confident she would rip him from limb to limb given half a chance.I have tryed to work on this with the postman but no luck at all. Brings me to my next point these dogs are extremely intelligent and stubbor and down right ignorant.mine has no special training just basic obedience but if she thinks she doesnt need to do what im asking she wont or she is going to take as long as possible and then sulk alot!!!
Her natural guarding instinct is great and strangley she barks alotwhich is uncommon for the breed, anyone that comes on my drive or past the bottom of garden and she tells me and lets them no she waiting and as for other animals they have got no chance especially in the garden( i keep her on a lead in the garden during spring due to all the breeding birds and their babies i have in the garden). She is great with any dog we bring in to our home the only problem is she suffers with a mistaken identity she thinks she is the same size as a jack russels and behaves like it, boundy about everywhere wanting to play.Which is another reason why she never gets off the lead in public she just assumes everything wants and can play with her and she is such a powerful dog this is not always the case infact its very rarely the case but the overwhelming reason not to let any akita off is their natural hunting instict is so strong that you have got no chance of recalling one once they have picked up an intresting scent. Also for this reason lead walking can sometimes be difficult especially in areas where there are lots of other dogs and wildlife. All said and done if you want a stunning family pet that will guard be it silently or not and will be a loyal and lovable pack member for many years this breed is deffently worth considering. Once you haved owned an akita no other dog will ever feel quite right. Although twice a year i do long to ownd a poodle :lol2:buy a good hoover.

P.S I know all thats a bit long winded but hope it helps. o n dont trust the akita welfare. italk from experience.


----------



## reptFAN (May 25, 2011)

Sorry good tip buy a extendable lead and a halti if you do decide to get one.made our lives so much easier.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

reptFAN said:


> Sorry good tip buy a extendable lead and a halti if you do decide to get one.made our lives so much easier.


Halti Is the best thing I ever bought, stopped her pulling straight away, but the reason she pulls is because I got an extendable before training her properly. It led to her not knowing where the lead boundary is, so I had to get the halti. hopefully now I can train her properly. 

Although my girl is very trustworthy off lead on short journeys, ie from the house to the car etc.


----------



## bmxben (May 23, 2010)

hey i love these dogs,here a picture of my friends japanese akita 10 years old and his best friend charlie...


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

That's cute. I always hear people say Akitas won't got on with small animals, but I have no problem with mine and 4 cats. Jeers Mia with our kitten when she was a few weeks old (isH)


----------

